# Overnight Calais to Abbeville on the A16



## 100480 (Aug 12, 2006)

We are off to Château le Verdoyer Sunday 29th July 2007, looking for an overnight stop some where between Calais and Aberrville on the A16. Nice quiet aire or a campsite.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Bandit12 said:


> We are off to Château le Verdoyer Sunday 29th July 2007, looking for an overnight stop some where between Calais and Aberrville on the A16. Nice quiet aire or a campsite.


We stated at Camping Caravaning Le Val d'Authie (20, Route Vercourt
80120 Villers sur Authie +33 3 22 29 92 47) for a week in May, & it's a very nice site close to the A16, 3/4 of the way to Abbeville.

Dougie.


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

*Stop between Calais and Abbeville*

About half way between the two is Le Touquet which has two aires. One near the hippodrome, the other near the small marina alongside the estuary. Both about Euros 6 per night. The Hippodrome used to include hookup at that price but not sure now as the hippodrome has undergone a facelift recently. Both have water and disposal facilities.
Neither are convenient for shops etc but are quiet and easy to find. 
Have a good holiday, we love France and spend most of our time there.
Brian.


----------



## 100480 (Aug 12, 2006)

Cheers guys, i'll have a look at both of those


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Bandit12 said:


> We are off to Château le Verdoyer Sunday 29th July 2007, looking for an overnight stop some where between Calais and Aberrville on the A16. Nice quiet aire or a campsite.


Hi
What time do you disembark in France.
You will still have about 400 miles to Chateau le Verdoyer. Are you making another stop or doing the Monday leg in one go.

We know the route well as we have a mobilehome at the Chateau and make the journey 3 or 4 times a year in our motorhome.
Can I be of any help? Rouen?


----------



## 100480 (Aug 12, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Hi
> What time do you disembark in France.
> You will still have about 400 miles to Chateau le Verdoyer. Are you making another stop or doing the Monday leg in one go.
> 
> ...


We get into Calais about 17:40. Thought a leisurely hours drive from there down and stop for the night. Then fresh in the morning do the 400 miles in one go. Last year we did it all straight through left home down to the tunnel then straight down the toll roads took about 12 hrs all in, but that was through the night. If you've got any recommendations for things to do down there we have 2 girls age 8/11. And being as it's the grandparents we're visiting they don't do much barring fishing. So don't really know any thing for the kids to do.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Bandit12 said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > ,,,Can I be of any help? Rouen?
> ...


You've done the journey before and I don't think I can be of any help to you.
How many days you take to reach your destination depends to a large extent on how long you've got for your holiday.
Your ferry sounds like the Sunday time which we use
We take 2 travelling days after overnighting at a campsite Manoir de Senlecques about 3 miles E of J31 near Boulogne.

We fill up with fuel at the nearby Auchan on Monday morning and either:

1. Have a good first shop in the Auchan and do a steady 200 miles before arriving early for a night on the aire at Brezolles. (10m SW of Nonancourt) With the final leg the next day we arrive at the Chateau mid afternoon.

2. Get fuel about 9am pop into Auchan for a minimum shop (bread and cheese for lunch) and get on the A16 southbound.
Do approximately 300 miles to Vierzon for the aire at Mery sur Cher about 3 miles W of Vierzon.
We stop off at the SuperU in Salbris, 15 miles short of Vierzon and do some shopping for tea and next day.
The final leg next day is easy. Just 150 milles and we arrive at the Chateau around lunchtime.

You've stumped me with the children as we have no experience of entertaining children there.
Obviously there is the pool but they can't spend all of their time there.
I can only suggest you spend some time in the office. They have leaflets galore advertising nearby attractions of all kinds.

It's only 2 weeks tomorrow since we came back from there and we expect to sail for France again either 19th or 26th Sept. Can't wait!

If you feel there is anything I can do to help, please ask either on here or by PM.

I hope you and your family enjoy a wonderful holiday.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gillian,

"Mery sur Cher"

If you are a regular you probably know it anyway, but 3 miles or so further along the road we preferred the aire at Mennetou-sur-Cher:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2596

(coincidentally so recent an MHF addition it's on the front page. Also coincidentally is the nearest entry to your Brezolles, but only a parking spot).

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Gillian,
> 
> "Mery sur Cher"
> 
> ...


Dave

We have checked out Mennetou but never stayed there.
Some people don't like Mery but we've always found it was ok.
Noise can be a problem but we try to get there early enough to get in the bay at the back corner. It's the quietist.
We will give Mennetou a try sometime, probably if Mery is full or only a noisy space left.

I didnt know of the Nonancourt stop. It looks great.
Our lunch stop in that area has been the Cora at Dreux, just as you come off at the roundabout. There's always stacks of room at the furthest end from the fuel area.
The other place to consider now is the newly opened twin aires at either side of the N154 a few miles north of Nonancourt. Very nice.

Thanks for pointing these out to me.


----------

